# Trojan Sawhorses, Tough and sturdy



## hjt

Interesting. They don't look like they be sturdy, but your write up clearly staes the oposite. Look forward to your follow… after you've used it with your big project.


----------



## djwong

I have had a set of Trojan sawhorse legs for a couple of years now. I use them as the base for my "bench". While my usage has been no where near as rough as yours, I agree that they are very sturdy and have not budged under any load I have been able to generate. If you ever take them apart and collapse them, just be careful about the scissoring action of the cross braces. A major pinch point.


----------



## stefang

Sometimes the design is more important than the materials used. These look good.


----------



## PASs

Today was a lighter day than planned…The 4×4x8 foot crate became a 4×4x4 crate.

But I did set the sawhorses up…using the same 2×6 by 12 foot stringers as yesterday.
I threw some of the lumber for the crate on the table…no problems.









After cutting to size I had a few 2×4 and 4×4 pieces stacked on one corner…no wiggle, no sway…but not much weight.
The table is a little tall for actual assembly so the next set will be the TS-27s.
I put the 1/2 CDX ply on to cut for the sheathing…no wiggle.
I'm about 5'11" tall and I found pushing the circular saw all the way across the plywood to cut it was about 1 inch more than I could easily reach. But I don't want to switch to 2×4 stringers due to the heavier lumber I use on some jobs. So the last inch became a tip-toe'd push.
I have a few crates in bid now. If I get them I'll load the table up and see how it works.


----------



## Kentuk55

There's always been high hopes for a strong Trojan.  I apologize, Pete. I've had a few Guinness' in honor o St. Pats… lol


----------



## hjt

Wow Pete - just bought one set and looking to buy another. That's a great testiment. It's always nice when one finds something that works.

And Roger, hat's off to you… getting a head start on St Patty's day!


----------



## PASs

James, not a problem at all…
I did research them.
The price point was a factor, and my tendency to cut across my sawhorses made the standoff of the Trojans more desirable.
But I also have to pack a ton of gear into a 3/4 ton truck, so the ability of the Trojans to fold down was another major selling point.


----------



## dragondncr

My wife picked me up a set of these for Xmas a couple of years ago. I love them. They come in two different heights.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. I loaned my sawhorse to someone and never got 'em back.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## RonInOhio

Interesting review and product. And thanks for taking the time. But at that price , they better be great. No thanks.


----------



## suburbangeorge

I've had two pair of the exact same design horses since the early '80s. My lumber yard carried them but I can't remember the brand. I'm not sure if trojan bought the original design from the maker of mine or whether two companies were building them independently of each other. Great design. First set easily held a full unit of drywall. Honestly, over the years, they've gotten a little sloppy but the good thing is that even with old horses, if you anticipate a very heavy load, just run a couple of SDS screws through the punched holes(which grip the wood) into the two by and you're good for any load.


----------

